# good luck to everybody today (gckfa tourny)



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Hope evrerybody does well today. Yall wish me luck to Im pretty sick I should prolly be in bed but hey no pain no gain jack.. lol good luck everyone see yall at the weight in hopefully


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

I have been looking at the clock here at work wishing I could have been out there today! 
Wishing everyone great weather, a safe trip, and BIG fish!
:thumbup1:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Be safe everyone.


----------



## FTLA (May 2, 2012)

Anyone know if you can sign up this morning at shoreline park?


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Good luck fellas, just waiting on that 6 am mark to hit then lines will be in the water. 

FTLA I don't know that anyone will be there this early. Maybe try to email one of the GCKFA admins through their site. Not sure if that'll work though.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

When and where is weigh in at?


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

3-5 shoreline park in gulf breeze. Be in line for weigh in before 5!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Pitt. I am not in the tournament, but I might stop by to see what all was caught. I wish everyone the best of luck!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Man i wish I could be there good look ladies and gents ! Win me a pro angler! Lol


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Get it fellas. I will be at the weigh in.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy shit yall I found a guy dead hangin of the side his yak wtf this isn't how tourney day is supposed to go


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

If he's dead what can you do call somebody keep fishin


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Seriously?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

The Pitt said:


> Seriously?


Dead serious he was on a dune color or khaki tarpon 120 and a gold van stal on a blue rod


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

O and traffic backed all the way up to the cirkle k before 3mile


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

No one make fun of the Spanish I bring to weigh in! I fished my ass off, but wasn't my day


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Good luck everyone. Wish I was fishing it right now


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Wow, that is crazy. I really wanted to fish this event, but had a family thing come up. Hope everyone has a good time and brings in some monsters. I hate to hear about someone having an accident.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Where is shoreline park ?


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

PAWGhunter said:


> No one make fun of the Spanish I bring to weigh in! I fished my ass off, but wasn't my day


We're on the same boat.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Hey you guys be proud I fished my ass off and got one dink speck and two jacks. Headed to the weigh in to spectate now


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

jmunoz said:


> Dead serious he was on a dune color or khaki tarpon 120 and a gold van stal on a blue rod


You must have been at Johnson's beach or big lagoon this morning, hate you were the one that found him but at least his family will know and they didn't just find a floating yak. Prayers to his fam and yours.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

How did he die and was he fishing the tournament????

Scott


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

the guy was only 29 years old and was found on the Gulf side in 1 foot of water. His name was David Hall of Pensacola. Anyone know him and if he was a PFF member? According to PNJ there were no signs of blunt trauma. I am wondering if he got tumbled in the surf and possibly broke his neck. Of course I am only speculating. He was 2 years younger than me. I feel for the family and for jmunoz for being the one who found him. What a tragedy.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

He was on the sound side prolly not even 100 yds from the kayak launch on jb


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Very sad.


----------



## FTLA (May 2, 2012)

That's crazy! Was he found this morning? Was he in the tourney?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Speechless here. Absolutely dreadful news.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

jmunoz said:


> He was on the sound side prolly not even 100 yds from the kayak launch on jb


 
I believe it. PNJ is hardly ever accurate. They say Gulf of Mexico on Perdido Beach. I hate it for you jmunoz.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

FTLA said:


> That's crazy! Was he found this morning? Was he in the tourney?


Yea it was prolly bout 10:30 this morning and I'm not shure if he was in the tourney or not but it deff threw me off for the tourney I didn't feel like doin to much fishin after that. The only thing I could come up with is that he might of had a heart attack or stroke and fell out cuz where he was is real pretected shoreline the boat wakes don't even make it up in there his line was still in the water and everything


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

jmunoz said:


> Yea it was prolly bout 10:30 this morning and I'm not shure if he was in the tourney or not but it deff threw me off for the tourney I didn't feel like doin to much fishin after that. The only thing I could come up with is that he might of had a heart attack or stroke and fell out cuz where he was is real pretected shoreline the boat wakes don't even make it up in there his line was still in the water and everything


 
But he was so damn young. It's just crazy. But I guess anybody could have a heart attack at any minute. I guess we will find out after an autopsy is done.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> But he was so damn young. It's just crazy. But I guess anybody could have a heart attack at any minute. I guess we will find out after an autopsy is done.


Yea that's what I was sayin he was young and appeared to be in good shape and he even had on his pfd and everything its crazy u never know when your time will come


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Will be prayin fot the family. Very sad. 

Scott


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Just goes to show ya guys you never know! Hate that u hand to find him jmunoz! Just goes to show ya anything can happen at any time! Had a good time today though didn't catch a lotof fish but had a good time! It was nice to see all you guys at the weigh in!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

O and on a lighter note there was a bf tuna brought in and a couple 40+lb cobia


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Speaking of the weigh in, any good reports from the tournament? I couldn't make it to the weigh in, but curious to know some results from today.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

jmunoz - it was a pleasure meeting you this afternoon at the weigh-in, although I really regret the circumstances. Thanks for bringing it to our attention, that must have been very difficult and we appreciate it. We feel terrible for him and his family and it brings home that no one is guaranteed tomorrow. We do not have any more details and look forward to knowing what happened. In the meantime, our thoughts and prayers are with his family.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

FLSalomon said:


> jmunoz - it was a pleasure meeting you this afternoon at the weigh-in, although I really regret the circumstances. Thanks for bringing it to our attention, that must have been very difficult and we appreciate it. We feel terrible for him and his family and it brings home that no one is guaranteed tomorrow. We do not have any more details and look forward to knowing what happened. In the meantime, our thoughts and prayers are with his family.


No prob man. Nice to meet everybody and I look at like this its a bad thing that I found him but it also a good thing because if I didn't happen to go over there and see him there is no tellin how long he woulda went undetected.


----------

